# Private Health Insurance



## kefalonia (Jan 5, 2015)

Looking for advice on what healthcare insurance we require, in the lucky (but from healthcare UK cover unlucky!) position wher we have taken early retirement with private company pensions at ages of 50 and are moving with two teenagers to Greece mid summer.


Got most things covered but looking to get some feedback on typical private healthcare needs and costs????
Not planning on working in near future and if we we decided to and were lucky enough to find employment would only be seasonal.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*private health care in greece*

hi,firstly,well done for retiring early.Your medical cover is going to cost you a fair bit Im afraid,the two companies l know of are Allianz and General,my husband is covered by both of these in his job at Athens airport,I think you have to pay a small portion of any bill.You probably know that here its easy and affordable to go to private clinics for some of your medical needs like xrays, smear tests,mamagrams, endoscopy,ultra sound etc,its the the A&E and surgery that bites hard,as anywhere.They do have some great policies where you are covered for inside Greece and any journeys to other countries,perhaps visiting home.You need to get some quotes(look the small print).Most doctors specialise here and a consultation is from 40 to 100 euros,the Greek doctors are generally superb and seem to me more human than in the UK,they give you their mobile number if you are under their care.You may prefer to pay for the smaller medical tests yourself as maybe you have to pay a bit anyway,but look at the policy,they will of course make it up in English and you will advised in English.Good luck to you all.Oh and just to say that my husbands cover at work has changed so that he doesnt have to come up with some of the money before the any treatment or op.


----------

